# Master Forge 33" Electric Smoker



## big twig (Jan 31, 2012)

I was looking at electric smokers because one day I would like to add to the arsenal and with new MES's coming out maybe some good sales will be around the corner (not like I have the $ anyway) but I came across this smoker and I have never seen it before. So I just wanted to put it out there for people in the market or if anyone does buy it maybe we can get a review. It at least looks pretty cool.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_143389-6446...tdoor%2Bsmokers&facetInfo=$100 - $200|$1 - $5


----------



## bobbygee (Jan 31, 2012)

That does look pretty kool. I'll have to go to Lowes and check it out.I'm happy with my MES 40 but I always like lookin at other stuff.


----------



## big twig (Jan 31, 2012)

If you do look at it can you take some pictures (especially the inside) and maybe get some specs, I can''t find any info on it at all and I am not sure when I will be any where near a Lowe's. Not like I am really in the market but still interested to know more about it.


----------



## bobbygee (Jan 31, 2012)

Will do,but my local lowes list's this bad boy as "limited availability" so it may not have one available to look at.


----------



## irbanite (Feb 26, 2012)

Was just wondering if any info was found on this smoker.  Just saw it at the local Lowes over the weekend and it caught my eye.  If I would have seen this post before I went I would have grabbed some pics.

Thanks


----------



## mcgeeclan (Mar 3, 2012)

This is a very nice looking smoker, so I bought one last week. It was easy to assemble and is fairly well built. I seasoned it and checked the temperature with a digital thermometer and it held very close. I cooked some salmon in it for my first try and it came out very nice.

BUT the next morning when I went to clean up the unit the entire digital display was completely dead. I unplugged the unit and rebooted it, still dead.

I called Master Forge and they told me the control panel is bad and they don't have any replacements yet. So I returned to Lowes and will be buying a different smoker.

Too bad, I liked it otherwise.


----------



## irbanite (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for this info, mcgeeclan.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 4, 2012)

Check the their website out, do you really want to do business with a company that doesn't even represent their product on the company website.  This is essentially a china company with an American distribution office selling through BigBox stores, with zero support.

Masterbuilt is a American company which has THEIR product mass produced in China, but strongly represents their product both online, and through their distribution center, with support and parts.  They sound almost the same but their is a significant difference.  Weber is an America company which used to produce all their product in USA but now it is all produced in China except certain models of summit grills,  Masterbuilt is more similar to Weber than Master Forge.


----------



## big twig (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, I finally checked one out just to see it in person. Looked kind of cool but seemed small (haven't seen MES in person yet so can't compare) I took some pictures of what I could without having some sales guy try to help me and I was in a hurry. 

I do like the that the door has a magnet so it closes easy and flush, also has a latch to keep closed I guess, no leaks from what I saw. I like the drawers for access to the water pan, chip tray, and drip pan. I couldn't pull out the drawer for the water pan/chip tray because they clearly didn't assemble it correctly (as always with floor models). Heating element seemed to be in a great location. 







Inside







Water pan and chip tray







Label 







Sucks they don't have replacement parts because it does seem like a pretty good smoker for the money.

I am not even really in the market but just wanted to share this new smoker I saw. Make your own decisions!

Keep smoking!


----------



## kjlued (May 10, 2012)

I saw this today at Lowes and was ready to buy as it looks to be good quality, has great features, and pretty darn inexpensive. 

Checked out the reviews on Lowes website and for the most part, not so good. 

It seems the electronics in the unit are complete junk. 

BTW, it looks just like this unit at Northern Tool but for $100 less

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...Food Processing>Smokers + Accessories-_-25293


----------



## jfishking (May 14, 2012)

I wanted to pick up a masterbuilt, but when I went to my local Lowes, they didnt have the masterbuilt but has this masterforge instead.  I just bought it yesterday, and this is my first smoker, so i dont have anything to compare it to or anything along those lines.  I like the design and layout... like that it has digital controls so that you can set it and forget it. I wish i hadnt read the reviews, as they have me concerned... i guess time will tell. So far so good, made baby back ribs last night... 5hrs and they came out great... will keep you guys posted.


----------



## smokebuddy (May 18, 2012)

Not a bad smoker for the money,  just feel Iike I need to design better dripping pan for it, to at least cover the heating element and  smoking box, because my last try I had greese all over it. So  far,  that's the only flaw I found with it.


----------



## jfishking (May 18, 2012)

Yeah i know what you mean there.

The other thing that i noticed, which i dont think is abnormal, is that when completely loaded it with 15lbs of chicken wings and ABT's the other day... i had set the temp to the highest setting, 275.... but at the hottest it only got up to 240.  Other than that... so far so good... i like it alot, but haven't used anything else to compare it to.

How does your do with the smoke... i find that i dont need to put to much wood chips in the box... and get a really nice smoke?


----------



## doolie1 (May 20, 2012)

I had the same problem....control panel dead after first 2 uses..Called Master Forge and they sent me a new panel....I now keep the top of smoker covered and havent had another problem...I think this unit is VERY sensitive to moisture/rain. Try keeping it covered when not in use, and never use when its raining and it has been fine for several months


----------



## doolie1 (May 20, 2012)

I diagree about zero support. I had a problem, called them up, American answerred and quickly sent me out the replacement part to fix the problem. I have had it since january and its VERY well made


----------



## wolfy920 (May 22, 2012)

I just bought the display model of this smoker at Lowes and the user manual was missing. I can't find this model listed on Landmann's website to obtain the manual. I was wondering if you could scan your user manual and email it to me? I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## danbono (May 24, 2012)

Hi The 800 watt element has to be a concern..I have the Master Forge Electric Veritcal Smoker and the element is 1600 watts.

So far NO problems getting the temps up. I checked out the 800 watt smoker today and it looks real good.Too bad the reviews are not so good.If I would waited before buying trhe vertical smoker. I would have bought something like this. With vetrical ones it is a major "PIA", with food on the lower grill..This one just open door and you have acess to all 4 grills.

DanB


----------



## maint tech hcc (Jun 21, 2012)

Its a great little smoker, we use 1 here at the club, only had it a few weeks and 1 of our dishwashers sprayed it down cleaning 1 night and it burned up the next day, so for future occuences, Do Not spray your smoker down with a hose Smh


----------



## deltadude (Jun 21, 2012)

DanBono said:


> Hi The 800 watt element has to be a concern..I have the Master Forge Electric Veritcal Smoker and the element is 1600 watts.


800 watts is more than enough BTUs / wattage to properly smoke and cook in that smoker.  I have an older MES 40 with 800w element and it does just fine.  I am guessing that the Master Forge is double walled with insulation sandwiched in between.  If so 800w will generate way more BTUs than needed to move the inside temp from 75º to 275º with a load of meat.  If there is a problem getting beyond 250º check the temps with a remote verified accurate thermometer.  If the remote is reporting low temps after one or two hours the there is a problem and a call to Master Forge is needed.  With no meat and checking temp it should take around 30 minutes to get up to 275-300º, longer with a load of meat.


----------



## jds22 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've used mine twice. So far so good. I haven't checked the temps with an external thermometer yet, I've just relied on the internal digital one. I'm going to check it this week though to be sure.

It is double walled and insulated and had no problems holding temps from 225 to 240.


----------



## capntrip (Jun 25, 2012)

If your going to spend that much I'd buy a smokin-it smoker  www.smokin-it.com


----------



## selli (Jun 25, 2012)

I purchased this smoker about 6 weeks ago from Lowes and have used it approximately 8 times.  It has performed very well every single time and I am very pleased with it.  I did read some negative reviews particularly about the control panel but that has not been the case with the one I purchased.


----------



## g06wing (Jul 21, 2012)

*I'm on my second one in the last two weeks, an it's going back to the store this morning*.  The first one was so poorly put together, that screws would not hold the handles on and had a couple of rivets come out after first use.  Picked up my second one last week...construction wise ok...however...just about an hour ago, I turned it on and went into the house to prepare my meat.  When I came back to the smoker, I went to unhinge the door, and was abruptly met with an intense electrical shock.  Unplugged the unit...plugged it back in...touched the door hinge....BANG....shocked again.  Fool me once shame on you...fool me twice shame on me....Master Forge products no longer an option.


----------



## jds22 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow that sucks G06WING.

I've had mine since Father's day and so far it's worked just fine. It's smoking 2 butts right now.

Knock on wood, I hope it lasts cause I don't have the money to buy another smoker.


----------



## galahir950 (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect a semi dead thread, but what jerky rack would fit in this smoker? We want to use this smoker to make Ground Beef Jerky, but we need a jerky rack for that. Thanks for the help. This smoker is working great for us.

Regards, 
Ryan


----------



## galahir950 (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect a semi dead thread, but what jerky rack would fit in this smoker? We want to use this smoker to make Ground Beef Jerky, but we need a jerky rack for that. Thanks for the help. This smoker is working great for us.

Regards, 
Ryan


----------



## red dog (Sep 2, 2012)

Galahir950 said:


> Sorry to resurrect a semi dead thread, but what jerky rack would fit in this smoker? We want to use this smoker to make Ground Beef Jerky, but we need a jerky rack for that. Thanks for the help. This smoker is working great for us.
> Regards,
> Ryan


 Hi Ryan

You might want to ask this in a new thread in the jerky section.


----------



## ajenice (Feb 16, 2013)

We've had this smoker for about 3 months. The same thing has happened to us. The digital temp/time display will not allow me to start the thing. We have cooked in it, about 6 times. Now its dead! Gonna take it back and buy a good one.


----------



## jfishking (Mar 11, 2013)

so i have had mine about 10 months now... after the first or second smoke using the meat probe thermometer, i went to use it again and plug it back into the unit after cleaning, and the whole female receptor just pushed back into the unit and disappeared... not worth returning for that reason as i used my maverick thermo.  After some more use i started noticeing that the drip pan/wood tray drawer and the drip pan drawer both had cracks going through them, i still havent been losing much heat, or smoke, but it's annoying nonetheless and should happen.  Last week when i was making pastrami... i set the smoker for 225 and the mavering smoker probe read that it was 270 degrees... NOT COOL.... thats when i decided to try and bring it back to Loews...

I went to loews where i bought it from yesterday, 10 months later, and went to customer service department.  The lady at counter said that htey have a 90 day return policy, and that they couldnt take it back... I asked to speak with manager... he expressed the same thing... i told him that it comes with a 1 yr warranty, its been 10 months... explained all of the issues i had with the unit, and explained that masterforge is their own brand and they need to stand behind it.  He told me that he couldnt take it back that day (Sunday), that he wouldnt get any money back for the unit bc it was over 90 days old, but said the he would call masterforge tomorrow and see if he could get a RMA and call me back today... we'll see what happens.

If you have one of these units, and you bought it within the last 90 days, think about taking it back for full refund, while you still can.

I would like to purchase the MES40 at this time... and will if i get a refund on this unit


----------



## jfishking (Mar 11, 2013)

JfishKing said:


> so i have had mine about 10 months now... after the first or second smoke using the meat probe thermometer, i went to use it again and plug it back into the unit after cleaning, and the whole female receptor just pushed back into the unit and disappeared... not worth returning for that reason as i used my maverick thermo.  After some more use i started noticeing that the drip pan/wood tray drawer and the drip pan drawer both had cracks going through them, i still havent been losing much heat, or smoke, but it's annoying nonetheless and should happen.  Last week when i was making pastrami... i set the smoker for 225 and the mavering smoker probe read that it was 270 degrees... NOT COOL.... thats when i decided to try and bring it back to Loews...
> 
> I went to loews where i bought it from yesterday, 10 months later, and went to customer service department.  The lady at counter said that htey have a 90 day return policy, and that they couldnt take it back... I asked to speak with manager... he expressed the same thing... i told him that it comes with a 1 yr warranty, its been 10 months... explained all of the issues i had with the unit, and explained that masterforge is their own brand and they need to stand behind it.  He told me that he couldnt take it back that day (Sunday), that he wouldnt get any money back for the unit bc it was over 90 days old, but said the he would call masterforge tomorrow and see if he could get a RMA and call me back today... we'll see what happens.
> 
> ...


Just got the call back from the manager...he said the he would take back the smoker and give me a new unit.. i asked for money back and sounds like he's going to take it back for cash.


----------



## jfishking (Mar 11, 2013)

Already ordered a New 40'' MES :)


----------



## pgb99 (Apr 8, 2013)

I am on my second one. The first had a dead panel after one use. I got a second from Lowe's and it has lasted nine months, but now the heating element or the computer is bad, it says it is 224 degrees as soon as i turn it on but inside it is only slightly warm after an hour. I have had a couple before this one and they are all junk. I am giving up on smoking, but I found this thread while looking for help and wanted to share my experience.


----------



## mcgallimore (Apr 15, 2013)

Now lowes has a up to date version of this....
Have not went to look at it yet..
I just wish it had a remote :(


----------



## mcgallimore (Apr 15, 2013)

Now lowes has a up to date version of this....
Have not went to look at it yet..
I just wish it had a remote :(


----------



## mcgallimore (Apr 15, 2013)

Now lowes has a up to date version of this....
Have not went to look at it yet..
I just wish it had a remote :(


----------



## mcgallimore (Apr 15, 2013)

Now lowes has a new version of this.. I'm going to have to look at it to see if worth the price.. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## mcgallimore (Apr 15, 2013)

Enlarged Image
Only at Lowe's
Master Forge 31.9-in 800-Watt Electric Vertical Smoker
Item #: 416467 |  Model #: 20071214


7 reviews | Write a review
$199.00


----------



## john kelly (Apr 18, 2014)

hey found this smoker at a yard sale  and i have no manual can i get the company number if u still have it


----------



## lsniede (Sep 23, 2014)

I purchase this smoker  two years a go I loved it. It's been a good smoker to learn smoke  cooking.  I cook turkey's in it ribs chicken stake they all have turned out great.


----------



## old sarge (Sep 25, 2014)

Missing a manual?  Try this site.

http://www.manualsonline.com


----------



## daricksta (Sep 26, 2014)

BIG TWIG said:


> I was looking at electric smokers because one day I would like to add to the arsenal and with new MES's coming out maybe some good sales will be around the corner (not like I have the $ anyway) but I came across this smoker and I have never seen it before. So I just wanted to put it out there for people in the market or if anyone does buy it maybe we can get a review. It at least looks pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_143389-6446...tdoor%2Bsmokers&facetInfo=$100 - $200|$1 - $5


I figured out on my own that Master Forge is a proprietary brand of Lowes but don't know who makes it for them but Lowes sells a bunch of different smoker and grill knock-offs under the MF brand. A brother-in-law of mine owns this model but I've never seen him use it or tasted any food that came out of it. At the Lowes in my town, they've brought in Masterbuilts big time and seem to be discontinuing carrying the MF vertical electric digital smokers. I'm mainly seeing an analog and a propane model.

In my opinion, I'd stick with Masterbuilt because they've got great customer service and are going to be around for a long while. If Lowes has decided to phase out Master Forge vertical electric smokers, good luck on getting warranty services if problems pop up.


----------



## jted (Sep 26, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> I figured out on my own that Master Forge is a proprietary brand of Lowe's but don't know who makes it for them but Lowe's sells a bunch of different smoker and grill knock-offs under the MF brand. A brother-in-law of mine owns this model but I've never seen him use it or tasted any food that came out of it. At the Lowes in my town, they've brought in Masterbuilts big time and seem to be discontinuing carrying the MF vertical electric digital smokers. I'm mainly seeing an analog and a propane model.
> 
> In my opinion, I'd stick with Masterbuilt because they've got great customer service and are going to be around for a long while. If Lowe's has decided to phase out Master Forge vertical electric smokers, good luck on getting warranty services if problems pop up.


M













DSCN2485.JPG



__ jted
__ Jul 18, 2014


















DSCN2466.JPG



__ jted
__ Jul 18, 2014


















DSCN2467.JPG



__ jted
__ Jul 18, 2014






My experiences has been just like yours. Altho I bought a nice smoke stack from them. I had a phone number and it was to Lowe's I think . In any case I bought the stack it was very reasonable (less than 16.00 delivered) came in with in a reasonable time. It was off one of there charcoal units


----------



## daricksta (Sep 26, 2014)

jted said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really cool stack. What's the benefit of attaching it to an MES? I'm the type of guy who likes to keep most things as they were built unless there's a problem requiring a mod.

I like Lowes; do a lot of shopping there because they sell so many different things. But when I need help with my smoker I prefer to call the manufacturer customer service department.


----------



## jted (Sep 26, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> That's a really cool stack. What's the benefit of attaching it to an MES? I'm the type of guy who likes to keep most things as they were built unless there's a problem requiring a mod.
> 
> I like Lowes; do a lot of shopping there because they sell so many different things. But when I need help with my smoker I prefer to call the manufacturer customer service department.


The use of a stack is to promote a draft through the smoker box. I am not talking about a door shutting draft.  Just enough to make the smoke move.  How many fire places have you seen with out one or if you think about smokers, how many don't have one besides box types. The stack is a essential part to make a smoker. After using my 30" MES  I knew I had to do something. 

I think the MES folks don't install one purely to save money. By using one that Justs rests on it's flange it is removable and has no chance of damaging my cover.

I didn't really want to talk(hijack) about the merits of the stack but to talk about the customer service from Lowe's and MF. They were friendly fast and sent a well made product.  Does that equate to a good electric product I don't know. Here is a link to a thread called to stack  or not to stack a MES.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166588/to-stack-or-not-to-stack-a-mes


----------



## daricksta (Sep 27, 2014)

jted said:


> The use of a stack is to promote a draft through the smoker box. I am not talking about a door shutting draft.  Just enough to make the smoke move.  How many fire places have you seen with out one or if you think about smokers, how many don't have one besides box types. The stack is a essential part to make a smoker. After using my 30" MES  I knew I had to do something.
> 
> I think the MES folks don't install one purely to save money. By using one that Justs rests on it's flange it is removable and has no chance of damaging my cover.
> 
> ...


How long ago did you buy this? I don't see this listed online and I don't think I've seen it in their smoker parts section. I'll have to go in soon and check it out.

Great to know that Lowes provides great customer service for anything purchased there. We've bought quite a few major appliances from them and their customer service people have always been outstanding.


----------



## jted (Sep 27, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> That's a really cool stack. What's the benefit of attaching it to an MES? I'm the type of guy who likes to keep most things as they were built unless there's a problem requiring a mod.
> 
> I like Lowes; do a lot of shopping there because they sell so many different things. But when I need help with my smoker I prefer to call the manufacturer customer service department.


The use of a stack is to promote a draft through the smoker box. I am not talking about a door shutting draft . Just enough to make the smoke move.  How many fire places have you seen with out one or if you think about smokers, how many don't. The stack is a essential part to make a smoker. After using my 30" MES  I knew I had to do something. 

I think the MES folks don't install one purely to save money. By using one that Justs rests on it's flange it is removable and has no chance of damaging my cover.

I didn't really want to talk about the merits of the stack but to talk about the customer service from Lowe's and MF. They were friendly fast and sent a well made product.  Doe's that equate to a good electric product I don't know. Here is a link to a thread called to stack  or not to


daRicksta said:


> How long ago did you buy this? I don't see this listed online and I don't think I've seen it in their smoker parts section. I'll have to go in soon and check it out.
> 
> Great to know that Lowes provides great customer service for anything purchased there. We've bought quite a few major appliances from them and their customer service people have always been outstanding.


  I bought this in mid July. I did not find it listed in the on line catalog. It was refereed in a post on SMF. Here are the ordering instructions for anyone who wishes to order.

Ordering information for the stack.

Service Dept # (800) 963-0211 hrs 8am-6pm M-T 8am-5pm F EST

The Lowe's model number is 0190449

They said that they didn't' use the model number for the part but used the item description but here are both

Smoker Stack - 302-02009-00

On the assembly instructions its reference id is H

I found the price to be 15.98 delivered. The stack is off  a Lowe's master forge charcoal smoker. It's about 6 or seven inches tall With a 2.5 inch dia body. The flange on it brings it to over 3 inches witch is the hole size of the MES 30 exhaust hole. To use the stack you must remove the cover for the existing cover. 1- 10 mm nut is all it takes.

Prior to purchasing one try using a 3" soup or vegetable can. Some people use 2 taped together or the use one of the 3" flex 90's you see in the mailbox Mod. Those are less than 4.00.Also I have used a Bushes been can. The bean can is about 3.25 inches in dia. and 6 inches tall. Just anything to help the box to draw.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 29, 2014)

jted said:


> The use of a stack is to promote a draft through the smoker box. I am not talking about a door shutting draft . Just enough to make the smoke move.  How many fire places have you seen with out one or if you think about smokers, how many don't. The stack is a essential part to make a smoker. After using my 30" MES  I knew I had to do something.
> 
> I think the MES folks don't install one purely to save money. By using one that Justs rests on it's flange it is removable and has no chance of damaging my cover.
> 
> ...


Those are some great suggestions, jted. However, I just smoked two racks of baby backs yesterday and the airflow in my MES 30 was fine. I used both wood chips (for pecan flavoring) and the AMNPS and got plenty of smoke throughout the 6 hours I cooked the ribs.


----------



## jted (Sep 29, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> Those are some great suggestions, jted. However, I just smoked two racks of baby backs yesterday and the airflow in my MES 30 was fine. I used both wood chips (for pecan flavoring) and the AMNPS and got plenty of smoke throughout the 6 hours I cooked the ribs.


I am glad you are happy. The bottom line is the quality of the Q. The end result is all that matters.


----------



## bowtiesrule (May 18, 2015)

I bought mine in Mqarch 2012 used it 5 times over the last 2 summers qand when I went to use it this March2015  wouldn't work  control panel is bad  and no replacement panel are available won't buy this brand again  went out and bought a Master Built at Lowe's works great  Master Forge is CRAP JUNK OR whatever else you want to call  don't buy one


----------



## daricksta (May 19, 2015)

Bowtiesrule said:


> I bought mine in Mqarch 2012 used it 5 times over the last 2 summers qand when I went to use it this March2015  wouldn't work  control panel is bad  and no replacement panel are available won't buy this brand again  went out and bought a Master Built at Lowe's works great  Master Forge is CRAP JUNK OR whatever else you want to call  don't buy one


I fully agree with your assessment. That's why I chose a Masterbuilt over a Master Forge. Ironically, Masterbuilt used to make some of the MF units for Lowes. I think those were the ones that looked like clones of the MES digital and analog models. Not sure if they still make anything under the MF brand.


----------

